# Solved: how to make a text blink



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi

Does anyone know how to make a text go blink? I know that the blink tag is no longer in use.
Any other way?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think its non standard now

you could try CSS
Blinking text goes here

but will not comply with
User Agent Accessibility Guidelines


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Don't. It's the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

skyhigh007 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know how to make a text go blink? I know that the blink tag is no longer in use.
> Any other way?


The blink tag DOES still work. See here.

http://www.w3.org/WAI/ER/IG/ert/test72A.htm


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Alright thanks a lot guys!


----------

